# Huh



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

I tried to read a thread today on the Rhythm Changes and was denied access. What's that about?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

You probably tried to access it at the same time as it was deleted (was that weirdo again) - Don't worry you didn't miss anything


----------



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

Double huh.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

The thread you refer to was spam. An admin deleted it at the same time as you were trying to access it. Result: you got a denied access message.


----------



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh, OK, thanks.


----------

